# steering assistance needed



## 716thmp (Dec 16, 2011)

I need to know what I am needing to replace as illustrated in photo. Thank you


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

If you are referring to A, then I would say it's some sort of carrier bearing. If you are referring to B, it's a yoke and universal. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you remove the top items bolts slide top up,than take pic or two?


----------



## 716thmp (Dec 16, 2011)

*930 steering*

It is possible to lift the steering rod without loosing the bolts. I am thinking about replacing the steering shaft bushings and adding a 1" shim to the cap steering part #A33147. And replacing the ball as the support bearings are unavailable. What is your idea?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

If you can't get parts to fix what is there, I'd remove it completely. I would then fabricate a new mounting bracket and bolt on a new pillow block bearing with locks. Bye


----------

